# Which is the WORST CSI show?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I gotta ask the question.... which is the _worst_ CSI show?

My pick? CSI: Miami. Is it just me, or does it feel like it's more style over substance? Come on, do they really drive around in Hummers and are really that good looking? Plus, the way they generate computer text is irritating.

At least they aren't hesitant about kicking around the characters a little bit.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

one word, Caruso. Even uglier in HD!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Got to agree on Miami. The overacting on the two main characters is simply beyond belief. They both need to go to acting school. But then, Caruso has been that way in every show that he has been in, so I suspect he is simply playing himself. It's a shame that the writting and plot is usually so good or it would be off the air. I have a timer set for all of them, but Miami would be the lowest priority.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Both NY and Miami are bad. However, CSI:NY is like watching grass grow or paint dry. The only one worth watching is the original Vegas one, IMHO!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

They're all good, so instead of "worst", why not ask which CSI
is the _best_? My favs, in order of preference:

1. CSI
2. CSI: Miami
3. CSI: NY

An embarassment of CSI riches to be sure. Where else but
on TV would nerdy forensic guys get to arrest the bad guys? :sure:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I like all three equally,

CSI (Vegas) is defiantly the most scientific of the three. Grisom is a true scientist and his love for bugs and human psychology proves it. On Miami and NY, Caine and Mac really have nothing to do with science, and show no interest in it other then a finger print or ballistics report. Miami has the most sex appeal and while I love the mostly naked hotties, the plot is thin, but hey there’s babes so I really don’t care. NY, I like the cast and the crimes aren’t really out there, like some of the wackjobs and freaks we see on Vegas and Miami. 

I’ve seen every episode of CSI:Miami and CSI:NY and I’ve seen every episode since the mid point of season two of the original, if I can I’ll catch the older ones on Spike to catch up. Each series has it’s moments, the best Miami has to be the one from about two months ago with the triplets. That episode kept me guessing all the way, and new curveballs were thrown in. Most episodes of Miami don't hold my attention that well. The original CSI had the continuing storyline of the Miniature Killer which made it much more interestring this season. And CSI:NY while it is the most lackluster, I wouldn’t use the phrase worst of the bunch.

For a while CSI used to be my favorite crime drama, but now it’s Criminal Minds. That show completely blows all three CSIs away. I like the extremely dark cases the BAU gets, No CSI can compete with that type of show.

Things that annoy me about the CSIs

1) Every time a computer calculates a bit of data there’s the fast paced hi pitched beeping (this is true with most CBS crime dramas)

2) Maybe it's a licensing thing, but the inaccurate use of their cell phones when it comes to Direct Connect (as far as the tones, beeps and chirps go)

3) The amount of blood and gore has seemed to gone down


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I watch CSI (Las Vegas) all the time and like it a lot. I don't watch the other two at all so I don't know.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

CSI New York is so "blue" I can't stand it! CSI Miami at least is "Yellow". 

Really I am talking about the color hues they give the show. CSI Miami's color is so slanted towards the yellow for that super-warm feel. Anything that should be red looks orange! This also has the effect of making the ocean shots look iridescent blue! It looks very pretty, but nowhere near life-like.

On the other hand the CSI New York makes everything look cold with a cool-blue hue to everything. The video is also grainier making the whole thing look bleak, cold and gritty. Tack on the depressing attitudes of the characters and horrible story lines and Gary Senise's(sp) bad portrayal of a bad-ass, it's a no-doubter for me. CSI-NY is by far the worst of the three. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Caruso is awful, best role he ever had was in Hudson Hawk, he did not have any lines to murder! I can watch the original CSI but none of the others. I can't wait for CSI Green Bay to start, Brett Favre can be the special guest star every week!! LOL

NBC started this copying its own programming with the L&O franchises, its OLD now. Some creativity would be nice at all the networks, although ABC seems to have been doing a better job the last few years


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> I can't wait for CSI Green Bay to start, Brett Favre can be the special guest star every week!! LOL


According to a TV Guide article I read a few years ago, when the idea of a third series was thrown out there CSI:NY was originally going to be CSI:New Orleans.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

CSI: Vero Beach? Nah..... I can't see a show about a bunch of CSI's sleeping all day.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Gotta be Miami. I mean, when a Hummer loses control and falls into some swampy grove that should have a depth of no more than 3', and it sinks about 6' and then the water pressure from being jsut below the surface cracks the windows and implodes, filling with water?

I mean, did these people NOT watch Mythbusters?

They just got WAY too "out there"...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Miami. Reason?


David... Caruso's... delivery... of... his... lines.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have to agree..

We removed Miami from the Series Link this year...
Just could not handle Caruso any longer... it was that annoying.

And the story line just went haywire... even more so then Las Vegas.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

I'm going with Miami, simply for Caruso. That glasses on/off move has been parodied to no end, and deservedly so.


----------



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with Steve Mehs, Criminal Minds is so much better. Miami was my favorite but this last season sucked! I wish Caruso would quit hunching over when he talks. That is so annoying!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have to go with the majority here. Although I watch all three (and Criminal Minds), Caruso and the Hummers make the series especially tacky. The overly vivid colors don't help matters.

As to the original, I wonder why they carefully avoid showing the Venitian when they show pictures of the Strip. All the surrounding hotels are displayed conspiculously -- the TI, Wynn, Bellagio, etc.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

*removes Horatio Caine Sun Glasses Of Justice* 
You know what, Mark? I'm going to let you in on a littler secret, okay?
CSI: Miami is a terrible show. I watch it to see how bad it will be.
CSI: NY and the original are both good, with the original being the best.
Okay? 
*puts on Sun Glasses Of Justice and exits stage right*


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Cholly said:


> ...As to the original, I wonder why they carefully avoid showing the Venitian when they show pictures of the Strip. All the surrounding hotels are displayed conspiculously -- the TI, Wynn, Bellagio, etc.


Think 'product placement' - no pay, no play.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

They all go off the deep end of the reality scale, but I don't watch them b/c they're realistic.

I didn't watch the CSI:Miami finale and CSI:NY's finale was way over the top. But Miami is by far the campiest of the bunch.

Anyway, I watch for the entertainment value, even if I'm laughing and saying "no way" about most of what happens......


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> *removes Horatio Caine Sun Glasses Of Justice*
> You know what, Mark? I'm going to let you in on a littler secret, okay?
> CSI: Miami is a terrible show. I watch it to see how bad it will be.
> CSI: NY and the original are both good, with the original being the best.
> ...


"Sun Glasses of Justice"...I like that


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

CSI: The origional is really starting to get to inolved with character relationships. Will Grissom and Sara get tgether? I don't know and I don't care. If they are going to do that storyline, tie it in to the crimes somehow...

It's had it's run. Time to end it before it really starts to fall.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No one says "sun glasses" anymore. When my kiddos were (not where)
small it was "Is that _you_ behind those Foster Grants". It's been "shades"
since my kids were (not where) in HS.

Today, who knows? It could be "Get your f'n hands off my '_Oakleys'_." :


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Annie Oalkey makes sunglasses now? I always wondered what happened to her. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Where were (_not_ were where) you when JR got shot?


----------



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

I was 8 living in Houston when JR was shot. My brother and I did reenactments of the shooting for about a year with the old shotgun that shot the cork pellets. Thats right, we were cool! Nothing says fun like reenacting an attempted murder when you are 8.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

CSI kills the other 2 but if the showdown was between NY and MIAMI id take NY;even the last seasons finale for miami was crap


----------



## ELT (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, the original CSI has always been the best. Top-notch acting, plot lines, etc.

NY is boring as crap, Gary Sinise just doesn't seem like the right actor for a CSI.

Miami is eye catching, both color wise (who cares about "color accuracy", this is entertainment) and all the actors are pretty eye-catching, except of course Caruso. I really like Emily Procter and Eva LaRue. Very nice eye candy. A lot of the extra ladies are nice too. Plot lines are not as strong as Vegas, but not totally crappy (most of the time). Even though Caruso sux, I've never been one to let one monkey ruin it for me if I like everything else about it.

1. Vegas
2. Miami
3. NY


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Sound like most people still like at least one of the three.

I hate continuing story lines and cliffhangers.

I DVR the last episode and if the show returns for another season I DVR the first episode and if it never returns then I just erase the cliffhanger. 

One problem with continuing story lines is, miss one episode or re-runs that do not go in order.


----------

